# How much help is too much help?



## LDsLightUpMyWorld (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm working as the ASM on a show for my school, our SM has never done a show of any kind before. Not as an actor, or SM or anything, completly new to the theatre world. I worked over the summer as the SM at a local theatre for their two summer shows. 
The SM here has asked me to help her out as much as humanly possible ( I mean that is in my job description as ASM) but I got the vipe she wants me to do her job for her. I don't have time nor the will to do her job and mine, and besides she needs to learn right? It's like she's scared of the job and doesn't want it now that she has it. Any suggestions on how I can help her/give her encouragement so she can do her job?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 14, 2011)

LDsLightUpMyWorld said:


> ...our SM has never done a show of any kind before. Not as an actor, or SM or anything, completly new to the theatre world. ...


Which of your outstanding theatre professors made that brilliant executive decision? Sounds like the two of you need to exchange roles, either officially or non-officially.

One doesn't put a person with no experience or training in a cockpit, and expect the co-pilot to fly the plane.


----------



## SteveB (Sep 14, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> One doesn't put a person with no experience or training in a cockpit, and expect the co-pilot to fly the plane.



See: Air France Flight 447 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Where the pilots flying were not the most senior and somewhat lacking in the experience necessary to deal with the situation. Not unusual on long flights, but possibly in this case ultimately a fatal situation.

Hopefully that will not be the case for LightUp.

Some suggestions to help deal with the situation and to help develop patience, is to help as much as you can, lead when you can by example. Make "suggestions" phrased in a way that doesn't seem condescending, get good at looking ahead for problems about to occur, suggest an alternative path, in short, trouble shoot before the problems occur. Keep your cool and don't ever take it personally. Unless you want the SM to be your ultimate best friend, do not share (for now) your concerns and opinions about the situation with anyone, UNLESS asked by a superior. Telling the SM how you feel while the show is running will do you no good. Run the crew the way you need to, to the limits of your control.


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 15, 2011)

I had literally the SAME thing happen to me regarding actually calling the show. My SM had never actually called a show before and we were doing a dance show that had upwards of 200 cues. After the first show our director pulled her out and threw me in.


----------



## LDsLightUpMyWorld (Sep 15, 2011)

alyx92 said:


> I had literally the SAME thing happen to me regarding actually calling the show. My SM had never actually called a show before and we were doing a dance show that had upwards of 200 cues. After the first show our director pulled her out and threw me in.


 
That's what I'm afraid is going to happen here.....Not that I mind calling cues (I actually rather enjoy it), I would just perfer not to for this show.....Does that make any sense?


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea I totally get what your saying. I'd just be prepared for anything to happen haha.


----------



## LDsLightUpMyWorld (Sep 15, 2011)

Fabulous, there goes that nice weekend with my man...Oh well, the things we do for theatre, huh? 
There are 2 other ASM besides me, who have also, like our SM, never worked as crew before. So, this whole experience is going to be interesting....haha....


----------



## alyx92 (Sep 15, 2011)

LDsLightUpMyWorld said:


> Fabulous, there goes that nice weekend with my man...Oh well, the things we do for theatre, huh?
> There are 2 other ASM besides me, who have also, like our SM, never worked as crew before. So, this whole experience is going to be interesting....haha....


 
Hahaha let me know how it goes


----------



## LDsLightUpMyWorld (Sep 22, 2011)

So, rehearsals for this show start today....hope everything runs smoothly for the next few weeks, this should be very interesting....to say the least.....Thanks for all the words of support, I will most certainly be taking them to heart!


----------

